# Keeping the Spirit Alive



## Just BB (Feb 3, 2008)

"Traditional"

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EXII-vhMuiE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EXII-vhMuiE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Al33 (Feb 3, 2008)

Abnsolutely AWESOME!!! What an outstanding video Mike! Thank you very much for taking the time and effort to do this. If watching it will not give cause for someone to want to try traditional archery I don't believe anything will.

I have already watched it twice and will again when I get back home this afternoon.


----------



## trad bow (Feb 3, 2008)

That is without a doubt the best example of what we do and why. Excellent job and should keep anyone's inner fire going if it slows down any at all. BIG THANKS!!!!     Jeff


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, thanks mike for your time putting this together. An added bonus that you set the video to the music of my favored CD; The Last Of The Mohicans music by Trevor Jones and Randy Edelman. Thanks again for the memories.
Clay


----------



## ccbunn (Feb 3, 2008)

"Outstanding" job Mike. Thank you so much for taking the time and effort to compile and produce that very stirring video. I got goosebumps watching it. Time to hit the replay button again.


----------



## Southbow (Feb 3, 2008)

What a video! I recognize more than a few of those guys. Thanks Mike.

chris


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 3, 2008)

That's awesome!  Great job.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 3, 2008)

That is Awe-Inspiring!  Outstanding!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 3, 2008)

Great job! I really enjoyed watching it


----------



## Winchester101 (Feb 3, 2008)

really cool!!! Now i must go outback and and fling a few arrows.
Regards,

Lee


----------



## Just BB (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone having problems view this let me know. For some reason it seems to be hanging up. I may reload it.


----------



## chinquapin (Feb 3, 2008)

nicely done!!!!!!  I want to pull the longbow out now,  thanks man, now I'm really going to be in trouble


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 3, 2008)

That is awesome, and a great soundtrack, you definetly have some talent BB. Thanks for sharing with us!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 3, 2008)

WOW, that was great.  You are very talented!  You must have been working on that one for a while!  I know most of the guys in there, and EVERY one of them is a first class friend.  No seconds in there anywhere.  And the friendship...is as important as the shooting.  Dan


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 3, 2008)

Also, is there a link to your video that I can email to someone else?
Thanks for your time.  Dan


----------



## pine nut (Feb 3, 2008)

WOW is what comes to my mind.  What an awesome job and sucha thoughtful thing to do!  SALUTE!
Bill


----------



## SOS (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm honored to have some of my pictures in there, I'm honored to have some of my kills in there, but most of all I'm honored to call a whole bunch of those folks in there "friends".  Guess I'll just have to meet the rest of them, now.  Nicely done!


----------



## Just BB (Feb 3, 2008)

Dan, Just go up to the top of the page and choose thread tools, then email this page. they don't have to be a member to view it.


----------



## deersled (Feb 3, 2008)

i can't see it


----------



## Bornwrecurve (Feb 4, 2008)

I am honored to have my pic in the vid. Thanks so much. You did a great job and thanks for the time and effort that went in to it.
Eric


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 4, 2008)

It was killing me not to be able to watch it at work yesterday, but it was well worth the wait.  I am as well honored to be included with this group of guys.  This really brings out the spirit.  Now off to get my bow tillered.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 4, 2008)

OUTSTANDING MIKE

One of the best presentations I have ever seen

Way to go.


----------



## ky_longbow (Feb 4, 2008)

*WOW* thats the neatest video tribute ive seen------
and thanks for including my hero pic !!!!! 
I thank you for your time !!!


----------



## swampstalker (Feb 4, 2008)

Truly AWESOME!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Bump*

Just in case someone missed this.


----------



## Bow Bender (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, could not take my eyes off it!
Glad you bumped it Al.....I missed it the first time!


----------



## CCGA (Feb 12, 2008)

*awesome*

I have watched this awesome video I dont know how many times.Great job on a first class video by someone who must be first class as well!!


----------



## Just BB (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 13, 2008)

Great video......I really liked the music you chose.

Robert


----------



## Lloyd72 (Feb 16, 2008)

Truly amazed yet again


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Mar 8, 2008)

Sweet ! Absolutely Awsome!


----------



## Mudfeather (Mar 10, 2008)

Great Job!!!  I have really enjoyed this...Several friends in there!!


----------



## Georgia Boy48 (Mar 25, 2008)

*The Legend*

The one and only MR. FRED BEAR ,THE LEGEND, he is now in HEAVEN hunting with GOOD LORD, thanks BB for the video.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 8, 2008)

I bumped this not just for the new guys here who may not have seen this video produced by JustBB, but for those who may wish to watch it again. It is certainly worth a rerun or two.


----------



## WildWillie (Oct 8, 2008)

Glad you bumped it Al I really enjoyed watching it again,Awsome video!!

Billy


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 8, 2008)

Man, I plum forgot all about this one, thanks Al !
Good see'n that again
Oh yea, and thanks to BB for make'n it LOL!!


----------



## jfaubert (Oct 8, 2008)

makes a new guy even more excited about the sport - thanks for sharing


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 8, 2008)

This video always rekindles the fire in me and makes me stick with it. Thanks for posting it


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 8, 2008)

WOW BB! You just made me wanna go smear camo paint all over my face and head out into the yard and kill something. 

Great job, loved it!


----------



## Stickbow (Oct 9, 2008)

Excellent video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 9, 2008)

Top notch!

Thanks for putting it together for us!


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 17, 2008)

Maybe BB will do another of these after this deer season is over?


----------



## SOS (Oct 17, 2008)

Better start killing something so he has some new pictures!  LOL.


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm tryin, I'm tryin!!!!!


----------



## Just BB (Oct 25, 2008)

SOS said:


> Better start killing something so he has some new pictures!  LOL.





Yep, going to be a short one this year!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 26, 2008)

Awsome Mike...just watched it again.  I also posted it to Trad Gang - History and Collecting


----------



## thundermoon (Nov 9, 2008)

One word AWESOME!
Thank you for putting this together!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 17, 2010)

al, thanks for reposting this, it is something special!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 17, 2010)

Just awesome.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reposting of this wonderful video!!!! I would have never had a chance to see it if not!!! Mike you did a great job of the pictures and the music. I really loved the older b/w ones then coming into the age of Howard Hill, Ben Pearson then Fred Bear!!!!!! Then the guys from Woody's!!!!!It was just perfect. And to know a few of those fine gentlemen shown, and be able to call them my friends is truly a gift!!!!!


----------



## schleylures (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow very inspiring video there. Thanks for the hard work and briging it back out guys.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 18, 2010)

A great video. Loved the music too. Theme from the Last Mochicans.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't know how that one slipped by me, I had never seen it before and it was not one to miss.

Great job on that presentation.Thanks!


----------



## LongBow01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow!!!!


----------

